# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Guild Wars 2 Crafting Guide – Introduction to Make Your Own Loot

## GuildWars2Gold

*Crafting in Guild Wars 2 tends to be a fun experience, as well as providing you with useful items for your own characters or that you can sell to others. Each of your characters can be working with two crafting disciplines at any time. The good news is you are not locked into the choices you make! You can change your professions at any time. There are 8 total crafting professions, and resource gathering trades are available to everyone, and don’t count against the limit. Each profession has its own recipes of items that you can create.

Crafting disciplines
There are eight crafting professions, each specializing in a different discipline:
Weaponsmith – Weaponsmith is a crafting discipline that focuses on melee weapons, including axes, daggers, greatswords, hammers, maces, spears and swords, as well as shields and upgrade components for these items.
Huntsman – Huntsmen craft ranged weapons like bows and pistol, as well as torches and warhorns. This type of crafting requires a Huntsman’s station.
Artificer – Artificers craft magical weapons such as staves and scepters.
Armorsmith – Armorsmiths craft heavy armor pieces, inventory boxes and runes.
Leatherworker – Leatherworkers craft medium armor pieces.
Tailor – Tailors craft light armor pieces, as well as inventory bags and runes.
Jewelcrafter – Jewelcrafters craft jewelry, such as rings and necklaces.
Cook – Cooks can prepare food which characters can eat for temporary combat buffs.
Although a character can only have two disciplines active at a time, they can pay a master craftsman to switch, at cost of 10 copper coins per level in the target discipline. Taking on a new discipline is always free, while switching back to a maxed discipline costs 40 silver coins.

Find materials for crafting
You must have the right materials on hand to make an item, in your bags, bank or collections area. There are several different ways you can obtain crafting materials:
Harvesting – Ore veins, plants and trees can be found around the world and harvested for materials.
Looting – You have a chance of finding appropriate crafting materials such as hides or trophies when you loot slain enemies.
Salvage kits – Available from merchants, salvage kits allow you to salvage crafting materials out of unwanted items as well as salvage specific items.
Crafting – Some materials are acquired by crafting them from other raw materials.

The crafting interface
Once you have chosen a crafting discipline, you can immediately begin crafting provided you have the necessary components. We will take a look at each of these views below.
The Discovery Tab – this tab will help you discover the majority of “recipes” for your crafting discipline. Drag ingredients from your inventory to the four boxes in the center of the tab. Discovering recipes, also net larger XP gain than actual production.
The Production Tab – Your list of known recipes will appear on the left side of the tab. When you click a recipe, it will display the components needed to craft the item in the main view. If you have all the necessary ingredients, you can produce the item.
The Bank Tab – This tab will allow you to access your account vault which can be very handy while crafting. Most crafting components can be stored in the collections tab.
The Collections Tab – Here you will be able to access any of your stored crafting materials. Like the default bank space, collection storage is accounted wide, so this can be an incredibly handy way to share gathered and dropped crafting materials between your characters on the same account.

This is the basics of the crafting in Guild Wars 2. If you want to go out and collect all the materials to craft the ultimate staff, or you can purchase the items you need from a reliable online shop. Our professional online gold shop would be happy to offer you the safest and the cheapest guild wars 2 gold. Why not have a try now?*

----------


## AtomX

Always Current Crafting Guides for Guild Wars 2

Gives you really close to current prices of mats and changes depending on the price, so that way you don't need to spend 20 gold on 2 professions.

----------

